# Ad Credits



## chapjim (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm out of ad credits and went to buy some more.  Then I noticed the note says we get 25 free ad credits every year.

True?  If so, I didn't get any this year.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 29, 2012)

your count of 25 free ad credits is refilled every time you renew.  In your case you renewed for 3 years and were given 75 ad credits in one shot, vs 25 a year.

if you have exhausted all your given ad credits, you will need to purchase more to post or renew any additional ads.


----------



## chapjim (Jan 29, 2012)

Okay, thanks for the explanation.


----------

